# My dog whiskey



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

He passed over the rainbow bridge 6 years He was so awesome he had kidney trouble and he was 14 when we had to put him down









He sured liked his walk in the bush like most dogs It was so sad the day we had to put down He liked giving us hugs and before they took him in he gave us a big hug!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awwww im sorry for your loss he looks a sweet dog


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Aww! so sorry for the loss of your baby  so cute!  Angie


----------



## sammanzo50226 (Feb 25, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your dog.. For sure you gonna find just like her.


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

that is why I have Homer he half jack Russell and part sht zo First Whiskey passed and then Chico Chico was my hubbies dog and Whiskey was mine WE lost them both the same [email protected]


----------

